

View dozens of Google Calendars in one Gantt chart - indrekthebest
http://www.ganttic.com/google-calendar-gantt-chart

======
ses
This is a really interesting product - I can see how it would be useful to a
wide audience. However IMO I think you may be pricing a lot of customers out
of using your product. I developed a scheduling / booking app
(<http://www.meetingshed.com>), and I found I had to offer a free tier to
drive users to actually register and try out it out. Hope it works out for you
though. I'm sure HN folks would be interested in learning about the user
demographic and how the business develops.

